

What College Could Be Like - importMe
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2013/1/158766-what-college-could-be-like/fulltext

======
timothybone
Any Waterloo grads here to talk about their experiences with this?

~~~
importMe
I'm currently a student at UWaterloo on my second work term. It's nice to be
able to try different places to work at before graduation. Any specific
questions on your mind?

